# PF - "Divert sockets" fixture



## moshimoshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello,

We can read about OpenBSD 4.7 release (at http://openbsd.org/47.html) the following *PF improvement*:



> Added support for IPV4 and IPv6 divert sockets.



But I don't found documentation on http://openbsd.org/faq/pf/ and pf(4) manpage... Have you some information about this fixture?

Many thanks!


----------



## aragon (Jun 15, 2010)

FreeBSD's PF is much older than what gets bundled with OpenBSD.  You'll need to be running OpenBSD to get that functionality (and documentation).  You can read the OpenBSD man page here.


----------



## moshimoshi (Jun 16, 2010)

*[solved]*

Thank you, aragon.


----------



## cmb (Aug 5, 2010)

There are patches to add divert to pf on FreeBSD 8.1, pfSense has divert capabilities in pf and those changes are available. Source in tools repo at https://rcs.pfsense.org

That will make its way upstream at some point, but you can do it today by applying the patch.


----------

